# WIP: Kit to add a heated steering wheel to a M3/Y without



## pyjamasam (Feb 25, 2020)

For the last little while I have been working on a retrofit for older 3/Y's that don't have a heated steering wheel.

I have successfully now got a 2021 steering wheel to work on my early 2020 car.

To achieve this I purchased a stock 2021 wheel and replaced my 2020 wheel. I then used my custom control board and connected the stock heating element/temperature sensor using an OEM connector.

I re-used my original air bag.

My new control board provides 3 levels of heat and I have linked that to drivers seat heat level. Each level has its own set point and attempts to maintain the set temperature rather than just a full on/full off level.

The setpoints are easily configurable through a web interface via wifi.
All communication with the car is done via the CANServer.

This isn't a cheap mod. The steering wheel costs $1000 USD on its own new from Tesla. I was able to source a salvage wheel for half the price though. Then you need my control board and a CANServer. All in I expect that you're looking at around $1300 USD for the parts required. (shameless plug - there is a sale one the CANServers right now - https://jwardell.myshopify.com/)

This project is solidly a DIY project, but I am in the process of assembling and testing boards to get up for sale. I'll be doing an initial batch for early access and then I am going to look to do pre-orders after that.

If you are interested in being part of the early access (I am looking for 5-6 people at this point) and are comfortable and willing to work through getting things installed your self let me know.

chris.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I’m interested. I have a 2018 Model 3. I tried to go in for service to get a wheel replacement but they wanted to give me a non-heated wheel. Will need to be more explicit about the part number I need to order when making a new service appointment, I think.

I’ve been wondering if the wheel would respond to its native CAN messaging using one of those S3XY button kits, but tying the wheel heat to the seat heat is totally logical.


----------



## dingmah (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi @pyjamasam I've messaged you, but haven't gotten a response.


----------



## SUPAPUCH (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi @pyjamasam, I'd certainly be interested in being a tester for you. For reference, I have a 2018 Model 3 Performance.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I’ve got an updated wheel and CANserver. (Picked them up today.) I’m excited to see where this goes. Sadly, I need to find a 10mm hex socket to do the switch. 🙃


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> I've got an updated wheel and CANserver. (Picked them up today.) I'm excited to see where this goes. Sadly, I need to find a 10mm hex socket to do the switch. 🙃


I've got one you can borrow @Kizzy!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

FRC said:


> I've got one you can borrow @Kizzy!


Thanks. I was able to acquire one and am now enjoying a petite wheel. It _does_ warm up a bit quickly from hand heat, but my hands still get cold, so I need to figure out turning on the heat.


----------



## pyjamasam (Feb 25, 2020)

I have 3 boards going out this week to some testers, and I'll be able to build 4 more later this week when a couple bits arrive. After that I'll have to order more parts.

A few of the testers have jumped over to discord (https://discord.gg/z3uCacQp3T) so we can all keep in contact as I finalize the software if any of you feel like joining us.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

pyjamasam said:


> I have 3 boards going out this week to some testers, and I'll be able to build 4 more later this week when a couple bits arrive. After that I'll have to order more parts.
> 
> A few of the testers have jumped over to discord (https://discord.gg/z3uCacQp3T) so we can all keep in contact as I finalize the software if any of you feel like joining us.


Thanks. I've joined the server, but the private heated wheel retrofit channel seems to be inaccessible?


----------



## thril (May 19, 2018)

Am I too late to the party? Did you source a salvage wheel from a wrecker in Ontario or eBay? My background is computer engineering so this is right up my alley. I also like taking my car apart such as doing my own brake service etc.


----------



## pyjamasam (Feb 25, 2020)

Kizzy said:


> Thanks. I've joined the server, but the private heated wheel retrofit channel seems to be inaccessible?


Just PM me your discord name and I'll add you. I am Pyjamasam on discord as well.


----------



## pyjamasam (Feb 25, 2020)

thril said:


> Am I too late to the party? Did you source a salvage wheel from a wrecker in Ontario or eBay? My background is computer engineering so this is right up my alley. I also like taking my car apart such as doing my own brake service etc.


I got it from a company in the states (Calimotive), but I don't know if they still have any stock of them. It was a salvage wheel that had a little defect with a trim piece, but that was easy to replace.

I'll continue to build more as there is demand for them. The only thing sorta stopping me is the... you know... global supply chain issues.

I am getting a handful out to people for testing who are comfortable with fiddling (like the PID still needs tuning as well as some of the heater monitoring code), so if that interests you I am sure we can sort something out.

chris.


----------



## thril (May 19, 2018)

Thanks for hooking me up Chris. I'll be in touch on Discord when I get everything. I'm waiting to hear back about ordering a new wheel but will get one somehow, canserver and adapter cables ordered!


----------



## Norm in Canada (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello Chris! I’m interested in being part of this project as well (2018 Model 3 LR RWD). I’ve ordered the CanSERVER via JWardell’s website and the OBD2 splitter, and now looking for a steering wheel.


----------



## pyjamasam (Feb 25, 2020)

Norm in Canada said:


> Hello Chris! I'm interested in being part of this project as well (2018 Model 3 LR RWD). I've ordered the CanSERVER via JWardell's website and the OBD2 splitter, and now looking for a steering wheel.


Hey Norm. Feel free to jump over to discord. Its generally where I am keep track of people who are interested (and you can join in on some of the testing and experimenting we are doing in real time ;-) )


----------



## pyjamasam (Feb 25, 2020)

And as just a little update on the project, I have 4 people with these installed in their cars (varying from 2018 to 2020's) and things are working "ok". Hitting up against the efuse limit in some extreme cases (like not running the car's hvac and just relying on the wheel and seat heat for warmth) and doing some digging on possibly providing a different power source to help combat that.

Overall though there are some warm hands (not hot, just pleasantly warm) and the new auto seat heaters pair well with it (we now get auto wheel heat as well  ).

chris.


----------



## batzman (May 31, 2018)

pyjamasam said:


> And as just a little update on the project, I have 4 people with these installed in their cars (varying from 2018 to 2020's) and things are working "ok". Hitting up against the efuse limit in some extreme cases (like not running the car's hvac and just relying on the wheel and seat heat for warmth) and doing some digging on possibly providing a different power source to help combat that.
> 
> Overall though there are some warm hands (not hot, just pleasantly warm) and the new auto seat heaters pair well with it (we now get auto wheel heat as well  ).
> 
> chris.


I too am interested in testing as I have already replaced my normal wheel with a Yoke and can also source a heated yoke too. I have a 2020 MYP. How do I read through what is involved?


----------



## hoopsta1423 (May 16, 2019)

Just want to chime in that i am one of the few lucky folks with a heated steering wheel in my 2019 sr+ thanks to @pyjamasam. It is truly glorious!!!!

Total cost for me is ~500$ for a new wheel (ebay), CANserver, and heater controller. This is very dependent on where you can source the wheel because direct from tesla can run up to $1000+ from what I've seen

We've been trying to identify the best spot to bring in power to avoid hitting the efuse limits that @pyjamasam mentioned in an earlier post. With some great help from others on discord (if you're at all interested, you should join), i am currently using the rear penthouse and this thing now heats up quickly without any errors at this point.

The best part is how much control you have over the temperature of the wheel. It is currently programmed to go on when the driver seat heat is on. You can set each level to a different temp but I like it hot so i have one temp for all three levels.

Lmk if folks have questions about current installation and ill be happy to give more info


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

How's this project moving along? Are there kits available?


----------



## AlphaTango11 (2 mo ago)

Kimmo57 said:


> How's this project moving along? Are there kits available?


Seems to be coming along well, check out Heated Steering Retrofit Control Board

Be sure to read the documentation and feel free to join the discord channel with any questions.


----------



## Kimmo57 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sweet!🥳


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Great work. I just ordered a board and a heated yoke from eBay. Should be less than $600 all in. Thanks so much


----------

